# gracias por pedirme que te agarre la mano



## bigdummy

Hola foreros,

No se trata de una peticion de matrimonio. Si estoy hablando a un ninyo que acabo de reganyar por caminar en la calle sin agarrarme la mano y esta vez me hace ademanes como queriendo que le agarre la mano para cruzar la calle, como le diria en polaco "*gracias por pedirme que te agarre la mano para que crucemos juntos*"

un intento: "dziekuje, zes zaprosil, zebylem ci trymal reke, zeby przejsc razem" 

gracias!

(perdonen el teclado)


----------



## LilianaB

"Dziękuję że podałeś (aś -- if you are referring to a female) mi rękę aby przejść razem (przejść przez ulicę)" -- I would say. If you do not know the person -- "że Pan podał mi rękę" or "że Pani podała mi rękę" (female) -- if you were speaking to a grown-up. .

If you need it as a general statement for a child who wants to cross the street, or an adult, you might need something like: "Proszę podać mi rękę aby przejść (abym mógł -- mogła  -- girl -- przejść) przez ulicę (jezdnię -- might be better -- the road)". "Dziekuję za zaprzeprowadzenie mnie przez jezdnię."


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> "Dziękuję że podałeś (aś -- if you are referring to a female) mi rękę aby przejść razem (przejść przez ulicę)" -- I would say. If you do not know the person -- "że Pan podał mi rękę" or "że Pani podała mi rękę" (female).
> 
> If you need it as a general statement for a child who wants to cross the street, you might need something like: "Proszę
> podać mi rękę aby przejść (abym mógł -- mogła  -- girl -- przejść) przez ulicę (jezdnię -- might be better -- the road)". "Dziekuję za zaprzeprowadzenie mnie przez jezdnię."



Note that bigdummy wishes to speak to a child, so the normal way to say it in Polish would be"dziękuje ci, że poprosiłeś mnie, żebym trzymał cię za rękę aby przejść przez ulicę". Still quite a long harangue to little child. Most people would cut the last part, after "aby".


----------



## LilianaB

Well, Ben Jamin -- the child wants to cross the street -- we really don't know enough of the circumstances to choose the best option. Is it supposed to be a phrase to say "thank you", or rather a kind general statement, such as this one: "I will be grateful to anyone who helps me to cross the street."

I personally find the Polish sentence where almost each word has been translated too long, with redundant words (although they are present in the original). I would personally shorten it to make it express what it should express without retaining all the original words.

We might need more context. These suggestions I provided are Ok, but just to choiose the best one, or perhaps, so that someone else could come up with something better, more context might be needed. Or was it just for you personally, as the speaker? 

- Who is the speaker? (girl/boy/man/woman/more people)
- Who is the person the person is referring to (boy girl/unknown man or woman, more people)    
- Is it something said after the helping has already happened, or rather a theoretical statement - "I would be grateful, if"


----------



## Thomas1

Hola Bigdummy,

Se puede utilizar lo que ha escrito Liliana en el post #2: "Dziękuję że podałeś (aś -- if you are referring to a female) mi rękę aby przejść razem (przejść przez ulicę)", lo que es lo más ceracno del original, pero, como ella lo dice también, la frase resulta un poco pesada, ya que hay demasiadas palabras.

Una versión un poco mąs corta:
Dziękuję, że podałeś mi rękę, żeby przejść przez ulicę.


Se puede decirlo de otras maneras también, incluso más cortas, pero eso depiende mucho del contexto. ¿De qué edad es el niño? ¿Se dirá la frase momento después de cruzar la calle, o más tarde, por ejemplo, después de volver a casa?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTE*: Please write in Polish or English when possible, so that everyone can follow the thread.
> This shouldn't be too hard, especially for native English speakers..


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Well, Ben Jamin -- the child wants to cross the street -- we really don't know enough of the circumstances to choose the best option. Is it supposed to be a phrase to say "thank you", or rather a kind general statement, such as this one: "I will be grateful to anyone who helps me to cross the street."
> 
> I personally find the Polish sentence where almost each word has been translated too long, with redundant words (although they are present in the original). I would personally shorten it to make it express what it should express
> without retaining all the original words.
> We need more context. These suggestions I provided are Ok, but just to choiose the best one, or perhaps, so that someone else could come up with something better, more context is needed, such as:
> - Who is the speaker? (girl/boy)
> - Who is the person the child is referring to
> - Is it something said after the helping has already happened, or rather a theoretical statement - "I would be grateful, if"



It seems that you misunderstood the original question posed in Spanish, and only responded to the attempt at Polish translation. Bidgummy described the situation where an adult wishes to speak to a child. In this context, a very long and complicated sentence, and especially one full of substantives instead of verbs would not work well.


----------



## LilianaB

No, I did not, Benjamin. I did not just respond to the Polish sentence at all. You are definitely right about one thing that we know the sex of the child (forgot that in Spanish the grammatical gender often coincides with the physical gender). In this case -- if the speaker -- he could *use my fist suggestion without Pan/Pani*. 

The first sentence could be used both, by a man and a woman -- the form would only have to be changed as I suggested if he was speaking to a girl. 

The rest was just related to the Polish translation provided by the OP which has a lot of redundant words and is not all correct. I just suggested that if someone wanted to use it speaking to an adult, they should use Pan/Pani. The third one was just a general suggestion used when asking for help, when crossing the street  

I think Marco likes the first suggestion as well. 

I think Marco's short version might be even slightly better.


----------



## bigdummy

¡muchas gracias, tomás y compañeros anglófonos!
trataba de decirlo justo después de la acción misma, pero ¿cómo cambiaría si lo dijera después de llegados a casa? el niño apenas cumple 2 años.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bigdummy said:


> ¡muchas gracias, tomás y compañeros anglófonos!
> trataba de decirlo justo después de la acción misma, pero ¿cómo cambiaría si lo dijera después de llegados a casa? el niño apenas cumple 2 años.



Si el niño apenas cumple dos años, no se recorderá bastante bien, y no tiene sentido hablarle de cosas lejanas, que se pasaron una hora antes, pero la forma lingüística sería la misma.


----------

